# 

## jadek

Witam co sądzicie o przyklejeniu tego styropianu i wełny? Proszę o opinię[/img]

----------


## GL35

No nie zbyt ciekawie, a największy błąd to brak wiązań w narożu budynku.

----------


## frykow

Poprawny link:

http://www.album.astral.pl/album/ind...title=Elewacja

----------


## jadek

a czym grozi nie przewiązany styropian czy kazać im odrywać styropian i układać jeszcze raz?

----------


## bwojtek

IMHO jak zbrojenie siatkom będzie wykonane prawidłowo to niczym nie grozi.

----------


## jadek

to znaczy jak powinno wyglądać prawidłowy montaż narożnika z siatką?

----------


## ardziu

Siatka diagonalnie

A w te szpary to niech pianki dadzą, po zdjęciach widać że dużo jej tam pójdzie.

----------


## jadek

a co to znaczy diagonalnie? sorry ale jestem laik w tych sprawach

----------


## jeżyk

To masakra jakaś jest, nie robia tego zapewne fachowcy od dociepleń.

----------


## Rom-Kon

...wypędź dziadófff  :Evil:   i weź ekipę która się na tym zna...
...co źle się zaczyna... kończy się nie lepiej...

----------


## ged

To wygląda jak mój pierwszy raz w życiu kładziony styropian, tyle że ja jestem inżynierem i przynajmniej w teorii wiem jak się to powinno robić   :big grin: 
Na razie sytuacja tragiczna nie jest, pójdzie piana, siatka, klej i wszystko będzie OK, ale trzeba by tych ludzi mocno pilnować bo wyraźnie widać, że robią to pierwszy raz. Trzeba zwrócić uwagę na to, aby płyty przyklejali równo w tej samej płaszczyźnie, trzeba mieć łatę 2,5 - 3 m przykładać do płyt i patrzeć czy nie ma szczelin. Jeśli będą to ekipa będzie mówić: " to się zeszlifuje" - jeśli wiedzą że tak można, ale lepiej gdy jest równo bez szlifowania. Jeśli tego nie dopilnujesz to potem po otynkowaniu, przy pewnym kącie padania światła na elewacji będą widoczne zarysy styropianowych płyt co jest oczywiście niedopuszczalne. ... to oczywiście kropelka w morzu tego co można jeszcze spaprać.

----------


## jadek

no ale co z tego że ich teraz wywalę następni może przyjdą w przyszłym roku pytanie czy tak przyklejony styropian nie będzie powodował pękania tynku bo jeżeli chodzi o mostki termiczne to chyba takie szczeliny po zapiankowaniu nie tworzą mostka. Poza tym i tak po polożeniu tynku styropianu nie widać. na co zwrócić uwagę podczas prac tynkarskich?

----------


## jadek

oglądałem ich roboty poprzednie i elewacje wyglądały ok przynajmniej jak dla mnie na co zwrócić uwagę jak położą klej a potem tynk jak sprawdzić i co sprawdzić na elewacji? Proszę o pomoc w tej sprawie

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Poza tym i tak po polożeniu tynku styropianu nie widać.


Widać!!! I to całe płyty!!!
...jak już tak zaczęli to skończą jeszcze gorzej! Ja bym ich do tynku już nie brał! No chyba że stać Cię na wyrzucenie pieniędzy w błoto... Ciekawe co zrobią na łączeniu styropianu i wełny mineralnej... Boże Ty patrzysz i nie grzmisz!

----------


## jadek

styropian jest z frezem więc raczej nie ma możliwości krzywo go przykleić


> To wygląda jak mój pierwszy raz w życiu kładziony styropian, tyle że ja jestem inżynierem i przynajmniej w teorii wiem jak się to powinno robić  
> Na razie sytuacja tragiczna nie jest, pójdzie piana, siatka, klej i wszystko będzie OK, ale trzeba by tych ludzi mocno pilnować bo wyraźnie widać, że robią to pierwszy raz. Trzeba zwrócić uwagę na to, aby płyty przyklejali równo w tej samej płaszczyźnie, trzeba mieć łatę 2,5 - 3 m przykładać do płyt i patrzeć czy nie ma szczelin. Jeśli będą to ekipa będzie mówić: " to się zeszlifuje" - jeśli wiedzą że tak można, ale lepiej gdy jest równo bez szlifowania. Jeśli tego nie dopilnujesz to potem po otynkowaniu, przy pewnym kącie padania światła na elewacji będą widoczne zarysy styropianowych płyt co jest oczywiście niedopuszczalne. ... to oczywiście kropelka w morzu tego co można jeszcze spaprać.

----------


## jadek

widzę że zdania są podzielone genralnie nie chodzi mi o estetykę (obecną) tyko funkcjonalnośc takiego wykonania w przyszłości i na co zwrócić uwagę w dlaszych etapach prac. wyrzucenie tej ekipy obecnie jest mało opłacalne dla mnie (brak innych wykonawców)ponieważ czas mnie goni a zwłaszcza bank poza tym zbyt mało wykonali prac aby zwolnienie ich było dla nich dotkliwe zwłaszcza że styropian ja dostarczałem

----------


## Rom-Kon

A jaką masz pewność że nie zchrzanili  na etapie przyklejania styropianu? Jak z przygotowaniem ściany? jeśli będzie to bez kołkowania to w przyszłości (bliskiej) mogą płyty "odskakiwać".  A przed nimi jeszcze najważniejszy etap... tynkowanie. Dzisiaj już mam za duży mętlik w głowie więc jutro napiszę jak powinno być wykonane docieplenie.... oj chyba jeszcze dzisiaj napiszę ale o stosownej porze   :Wink2:

----------


## Rom-Kon

Podłoże pod styropian a w szczególności chłonne podłoże powinno być zagruntowane. Można do tego użyć oryginalnych gruntów ale jeśli jest to beton komórkowy to wyjdzie tego beczka... innym zastępczym i chyba lepszym rozwiązaniem jest klejenie płyt na mokrą ścianę... dobrze mokrą... zlaną z węża. Wilgoć zawarta w takiej ścianie powoduje lepsze związanie kleju na bazie cementu. Pierwszy rząd układa się albo na listwie startowej lub można też bez... ale wtedy na ścianę bezpośrednio pod płyty nakleja się poziomo pas siatki... ale w taki sposób by 3/4 jej wystawało poza płyty od dołu... wtapia dobrze w klej... i na to dopiero przykleja się pierwszy pas styropianu...( dobrze jest pierwsze płyty trochę z ukosować od dołu i później zrobić coś na wzór kapinosu) styropian się kołkuje (delikatnie by nie przesunąć lub nie dobić płyt) oczywiście do tego wszystkiego stosuje się poziomice i sznurek rozpięty pomiędzy pierwszą a ostatnią płytą... wolny kawałek siatki wystający z pod styropianu obrabiamy tak by nie przykleił się ani do ściany ani do płyt... następne płyty już daje się na poprzedni rząd też poziomica i sznurek... w narożnikach wystawia się płyty by szły na mijankę... i tak wszystkie ściany... po związaniu kleju (1 dzień) obowiązkowo w narożnikach zewnętrznych i w nadprożach a tak że przy drzwiach wejściowych i tarasowych płyty się kołkuje jeśli podłoże było słabo nośne wtedy w całości - 4 kołki na m2... nie smaruje się klejem miejsc z kołkami...  szczeliny pomiędzy płytami i wokół wystających elementów piankuje się... po utwardzeniu pianki wstępnie się ją obcina nożem i całe ściany szlifuje się pacą stalową do styropianu... płyty są bardzo krzywe - wypukłe i łączenia płyt i wypukłości szlifuje się pod łatę... teraz wkleja się narożniki ze siatką we wszystkie otwory  i dolny pas... teraz  na ścianę nanosi się klej i siatkę się wtapia w ten klej!!! nie przypina się siatki do suchego styropianu i nie szpachluje się po wierzchu!ten wystający u dołu pas siatki zawija się na dolny narożnik i zaszpachlowuje... wyrabia się kapinos (skos pod górkę w kierunku do ściany)... siatkę daje się na zakład  minimum 5 cm... każdy narożnik się owija siatką... w miejscach narażonych na uszkodzenia tzn. przy drzwiach, w ciągach komunikacyjnych, na tarasach daje się dwie warstwy siatki (panzersiatka)... tak do wysokości nosa (1.5m)... przy otworach w każdym narożniku(łączenie pionu z poziomym) pod parapetami i przy nadprożach daje się siatki diagonalne... jest to pas ok. 20x30 cm lub trochę więcej wklejonej skośnie... zapobiega to pęknięciom po skosie... siatkę po wtopieniu powinno się jeszcze raz przeszpachlować... nierówności delikatnie zamazuje się pędzelkiem z wodą... po wyschnięciu daje się podkład pod tynk i tynkuje... ot i cała filozofia... Aaaa!!! I jeszcze jedno... w miejscu łączenia różnych materiałów (wełna - styropian) należy dać listew dylatacyjną bo różna rozszerzalność termiczna materiałów będzie powodować pękanie warstwy zbrojonej i tynku...

----------


## Rom-Kon

ps. Są jeszcze firmy co stosują powyższą technologię ale niestety nie za 25zł/m2   :Wink2:   i szanowni Inwestorzy zrozumcie że takie wykonanie jest trochę bardziej pracochłonne i trzeba "brać" więcej.... ale wtedy konkurencja "weźmie" 5 zł/m2 mniej i macie wtedy zrobione tanio... a że jak słońce po skosie oświetli ścianę i można policzyć ile płyt na nią wyszło   :Wink2:   albo standartowo pęknięcia przy oknach nie wspominam że potrafią odstrzelić całe płyty pod tynkiem... itp. Nie mówię już o łączach na tynku bo fahofcy z warszawskiego tynkowali i targali jeden słupek wokół budynku...   :Evil:   Oj poszły technologie do przodu i ja staruszek (36 latek) nie nadążam za nimi...

----------


## Mirek_Lewandowski

> ps. Są jeszcze firmy co stosują powyższą technologię ale niestety nie za 25zł/m2    i szanowni Inwestorzy zrozumcie że takie wykonanie jest trochę bardziej pracochłonne i trzeba "brać" więcej.... ale wtedy konkurencja "weźmie" 5 zł/m2 mniej i macie wtedy zrobione tanio... a że jak słońce po skosie oświetli ścianę i można policzyć ile płyt na nią wyszło    albo standartowo pęknięcia przy oknach nie wspominam że potrafią odstrzelić całe płyty pod tynkiem... itp. Nie mówię już o łączach na tynku *bo fahofcy z warszawskiego tynkowali i targali jeden słupek wokół budynku... *   Oj poszły technologie do przodu i ja staruszek (36 latek) nie nadążam za nimi...


Oj, fakt. Widzę wiele takich fahofców jeżdżąc po świecie. U mnie zaczęło się od postawienia (dwa dni) porządnego rusztowania wokół całej chałupy. A na niektórych ociepleniach to i bez słońca można kołki policzyć.

----------


## ged

Zapominacie panowie o ważnej sprawie jaką jest sposób nakładania kleju na płytę. Wielu fachowców nakłada wyłącznie placki zapominając o warkoczu dookoła płyty. Moim zdaniem same placki to poważny błąd. Warkocz zamyka powietrze pomiędzy płytą a podłożem i zapobiega powstawaniu mikro-przeciągów. Zimne powietrze które może spokojnie sobie płynąć pomiędzy plackami skutecznie obniża izolację.

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Zapominacie panowie o ważnej sprawie jaką jest sposób nakładania kleju na płytę. Wielu fachowców nakłada wyłącznie placki zapominając o warkoczu dookoła płyty. Moim zdaniem same placki to poważny błąd. Warkocz zamyka powietrze pomiędzy płytą a podłożem i zapobiega powstawaniu mikro-przeciągów. Zimne powietrze które może spokojnie sobie płynąć pomiędzy plackami skutecznie obniża izolację.


Faktycznie zapomniałem! Sorry! Klejenie obwodowe nie tylko zamyka powietrze ale przede wszystkim "podpiera" krawędzie płyty!!! I to jest główny powód klejenia obwodowego! Płyty nie klawiszują i nie widać krawędzi pod tynkiem!

Klej nanosi się na obwodzie płyty i daje 2 duże lub 3 mniejsze placki po środku!

I właśnie tego zabrakło w moim poście instruktażowym! Jeszcze raz przepraszam...

----------


## Rom-Kon

Jeszcze mogę dodać że płyty w narożnikach daje się na przemian... całą i połówkę a mniejsze odpady można wkleić pośrodku ściany... to samo dotyczy otworów okiennych i drzwiowych. W nadprożach też nie daje się łączenia płyt w narożnikach tylko przesuwa się nad np. okno. Jeśli jest to renowacja elewacji i okna są z węglarkami to skuwa się węglarek lub chociaż tynk i wstawia się styropian np. 2-3cm...

----------


## jadek

wielkie dzięki za wszystkie informacje od jutra zaczynam ścigać tych wykonawców a jak nie zrobią tak jak chcę to spadają z budowy mimo wszystko

----------


## Rezi

[quote="Rom-Kon"]..................................................[quote]

dodaj do tego 
siatka 160 g dla wypraw cementowych lub 145 dla wypraw bezcementowych
listwy przyokienne z taśmą rozprężną
obróbka glifów z wywinięciem siatki od spodu ( tak jak pas startowy bez listwy)
listwy kapinosowe z siatką 
w sterfach narożnych  kołki min 8 m2 
kołki w tym przypadku min 8 cm kotwienia z stalowym trzpieniem + system thermodybli 

do tego co na zdjęciach - ekipa nie ma zielonego pojęcia na temat ocieplenia 
kategorycznie poprawic bo będzie pękac w strefie narożnej

----------


## Rezi

> Klej nanosi się na obwodzie płyty i daje 2 duże lub 3 mniejsze placki po środku!
> I właśnie tego zabrakło w moim poście instruktażowym! Jeszcze raz przepraszam...


min 50% płyty musi być pokryta klejem

----------


## Rom-Kon

[quote="Rezi"][quote="Rom-Kon"]..................................................


> dodaj do tego 
> siatka 160 g dla wypraw cementowych lub 145 dla wypraw bezcementowych
> listwy przyokienne z taśmą rozprężną
> obróbka glifów z wywinięciem siatki od spodu ( tak jak pas startowy bez listwy)
> listwy kapinosowe z siatką 
> w sterfach narożnych  kołki min 8 m2 
> kołki w tym przypadku min 8 cm kotwienia z stalowym trzpieniem + system thermodybli 
> 
> do tego co na zdjęciach - ekipa nie ma zielonego pojęcia na temat ocieplenia 
> kategorycznie poprawic bo będzie pękac w strefie narożnej


To akurat jest już FULL WYPAS rzadko stosowany.... w moim mieście 
(25 tys. mieszkańców) materiały niespotykane a w Poznaniu w paru 
miejscach (listwy z kapinosem, taśma rozprężna) tak samo rzadko spotykana technologia - klej bezcementowy np. z włóknem zbrojącym np. STO. 
A 8 kołków stalowych to też już lekka przesada...  Spokojnie wystarczą 4
 solidnie zakotwione... Może gdy jest docieplona jedna ściana i nie ma
narożnika (nie prawidłowo!) to ma sens ze względu na siłę ssania wiatru... 
a siatka 145 (szmatka) to jest dobra pod gips a nie na ściany z dociepleniem   :Wink2:  
Jeśli płaszczyzna ściany jest równa to powierzchnia kleju na płycie przy 2
 większych plackach to jest ok. 50% oczywiście z klejem na obwodzie. 
Ale jeśli ekipa zastosuje się do uproszczonego systemu (bez FULL-a) to i tak będzie
 o niebo lepiej niż to co załączone na zdjęciach...

----------


## Rezi

> To akurat jest już FULL WYPAS rzadko stosowany.... w moim mieście 
> (25 tys. mieszkańców) materiały niespotykane a w Poznaniu w paru 
> miejscach (listwy z kapinosem, taśma rozprężna) tak samo rzadko spotykana technologia - klej bezcementowy np. z włóknem zbrojącym np. STO. 
> A 8 kołków stalowych to też już lekka przesada...  Spokojnie wystarczą 4
>  solidnie zakotwione... Może gdy jest docieplona jedna ściana i nie ma
> narożnika (nie prawidłowo!) to ma sens ze względu na siłę ssania wiatru... 
> a siatka 145 (szmatka) to jest dobra pod gips a nie na ściany z dociepleniem   
> Jeśli płaszczyzna ściany jest równa to powierzchnia kleju na płycie przy 2
>  większych plackach to jest ok. 50% oczywiście z klejem na obwodzie. 
> ...


jak nazwałeś siatkę  szmatka 145 g jest powszechnie stosowaną siatką AKE , siatka 160 g jest zalecana w większości sytemów cementowych, W strefach narażonych na zniszczenia uzywa się siatki 250-300g
na gips uzywa się do 80 g
profile elewacyjne są coraz bardziej popularne i dostępne sa większości hurtowni budowlanych - z tego co wiem juz sa polscy producenci sprzedający pod własną marką.
Profile dostępne sa u wszystkich producentów zachodnich (Baumit, Caparol, Sto-ispo, Rellius, etc) Polscy producenci BSO równiez zaczynaja je wprowadzać.
zakłady siayki nie 5 a min 10 cm 
przy 2 kołkach na jedną płytę ( 4 / m2 ) często dochodzi do klawiszowania płyt
aprobaty techniczne dot kleju uwzględniają minimalna pow styku a nie sposób nakładania kleju. Niektórzy  producenci kleju nawet nie zalecają kołkowania do 4 m
Masy bezcementowe nie są popularne ze względu na swoją cenę jednak na styropian nie ma nic lepszego ze względu na wytrzymałosc i odporność na uszkodzenia mechaniczne. Obecnie cena ta jest coraz bardziej dostępna na polskiego odbiorcy. 

nie ma uproszczonego sytemu i nie ma czegoś co nazywa się FUL WYPAS  system jest wykonany poprawnie i gwarantuję poprawne użytkowanie  lub nie- pytanie tylko czy inwestor świadomy jest pewnych niedoskonałości i zagrożeń przy obniżąniu ceny i chodzeniu na skróty.

----------


## Rom-Kon

No cóż... ale jakoś nie rzuciła mi się nigdy w oczy w hurtowniach siatka inna niż 145 i sztywniejsza 160.... "przygodę" z dociepleniami rozpocząłem na przełomie lat  '80 i '90 na materiałach firm Knauff i Ceresit. Były wtedy szkolenia prowadzone przez te firmy. Misie z Atlasu dopiero zaczynali kręcić pierwsze kleje w garażu w betoniarce nakrytej deklem od kubła na śmieci - co by im się nie kurzyło   :Wink2:  Wtedy zalecenia, normy, i cała technologia metody lekkiej-mokrej zalecała wszystko to co napisałem. Pierwsze docieplone budynki tą metodą zbliżają się do 20 urodzin (jeśli już nie stuknęła im!) Są brudne, zakurzone, czasem zielone od glonów ale nic im nie "dolega" ... bo wystarczyło zachować reżim technologiczny! W tamtych czasach nikt nie myślał o listwach startowych... unigruntach... kołkach z trzpieniem metalowym... listwach z kapinosem... taśmach rozprężnych i paru jeszcze innych rzeczach. A styropian kładło się do samego dachu nawet na 16piętrowcach! I wiatr nie zrywał!!! A narożniki wyrabiało się na podwójnej siatce kielnią kątową! Na dole owszem... były AL ze siatką. A wystarczy na podstawowych materiałach zachować podstawową kulturę pracy. Wtedy byliśmy elitą! Bo byliśmy przeszkoleni i niewielu ludzi miało o tej technologii pojęcie. 
 ...To że istnieją wersje samochodów z podgrzewanymi siedzeniami, przyciemnianymi szybami i lodówko-barkiem w środku to nie znaczy że  bez tego samochód będzie gorzej się zachowywać na drodze!...

----------


## Rezi

a na jakiej siatce szanowny wykonawca pracuje ??
proszę przeczytac etykiete , tam jest zawarta chrakterystyka ( min gramaturą)

resztę pozostawiam bez komentarza ... jednakże wiele firm ( w tym i atlas ) pozostały daleko za czołówką, wszak rynek się rozwija i czasami warto sprawdzic co nowego pojawiło się na rynku

technologia sie zmienia, oczekiwania inwestorów i ich świadomośc również , wymagania i śrubowane normy budowlane, wytrzymałościowe czy izolacyjności termicznej  tez nie pozostają w tyle, 

pozdrawiam ze stolicy Wlkp   :smile:

----------


## Rom-Kon

...praktycznie nie wykonuje dociepleń od...3lat... prozaiczny powód... nie mam dobrych tynkarzy! A co z tego że dociągnę do etapu tynku i co dalej? Nie odważę się! ...a co do gramatury to faktycznie nie sprawdzałem teraz na etykietach... nie potrzebne mi to bo pod gips stosuję "szmatkę" i sprawdzam ręką czy jest miękka. Ale wydaje mi się że to jest 145g a ta sztywniejsza to 160g ale jeszcze dzisiaj sprawdzę bo jadę na zakupy...

----------


## Miniu10

Witam
To co widać na tych zdjęciach to jest katastrofa, ta ekipa nie ma zielonego pojęcia o jakimkolwiek praktycznym nie wspominając  teoretycznego przygotowania  do wykonaniu ocieplenia.Strach pomyśleć o tynkowaniu, od tego etapu przygotowania zależy wszystko idealnie naprawić się później nie da jedynie podratować . Efekt będzie kiepski.
A jeszcze mała ciekawostka 
http://www.fotosik.pl/pokaz_obrazek/...3f227efbd.html
http://www.fotosik.pl/pokaz_obrazek/...bb47b292a.html

----------


## ged

No i co - przynajmniej dziadki emeryty bez okularów mogą zobaczyć, że mają pięknie ocieplony blok i na dodatek jaka ozdoba! "panie ... taką muszelkę to nie każdy ... panie potrafi zrobić ... "

----------


## ged

Katastrofa nie jest - nie straszcie inwestora.

----------


## piotru7

Tak jak blacharz wiele może zdziałać ... szpachlą
tak oni podziałają klejem    :smile:

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Witam
> To co widać na tych zdjęciach to jest katastrofa, ta ekipa nie ma zielonego pojęcia o jakimkolwiek praktycznym nie wspominając  teoretycznego przygotowania  do wykonaniu ocieplenia.Strach pomyśleć o tynkowaniu, od tego etapu przygotowania zależy wszystko idealnie naprawić się później nie da jedynie podratować . Efekt będzie kiepski.
> A jeszcze mała ciekawostka 
> http://www.fotosik.pl/pokaz_obrazek/...3f227efbd.html
> http://www.fotosik.pl/pokaz_obrazek/...bb47b292a.html


Piękna elewacja! Ten artystyczny wzór! Ciekawe jaką techniką się posłużyli! Chylę czoło przed fachowcami! Pięknie  to wygląda i trudno uwierzyć że nie był to efekt zamierzony...  :Wink2:

----------


## Mirek_Lewandowski

Bardzo ładna elewacja.
Pewno jakby chcieli, to by tak nie zrobili.

----------


## Miniu10

Ja też się długo zastanawiałem jak takie coś zrobić  :big grin:  
i za żadne pieniądze nie podjąłbym się takiego zadania

----------


## Miniu10

> Katastrofa nie jest - nie straszcie inwestora.


Po jedenastu latach praktyki,naprawiania,poprawiania,ocieplania,tynkow  ania 
z całą odpowiedzialnością  napiszę tak: efekt końcowy będzie kiepski
Jedyne + to :
-styropian dobrej jakości (austrotherm)
-kawałek profesionalnego rusztowania Bosta 70 (Hünnebeck)
marne pocieszenie
 :Wink2:

----------


## Sp5es

> Witam
> To co widać na tych zdjęciach to jest katastrofa, ta ekipa nie ma zielonego pojęcia o jakimkolwiek praktycznym nie wspominając  teoretycznego przygotowania  do wykonaniu ocieplenia.Strach pomyśleć o tynkowaniu, od tego etapu przygotowania zależy wszystko idealnie naprawić się później nie da jedynie podratować . Efekt będzie kiepski.
> A jeszcze mała ciekawostka 
> http://www.fotosik.pl/pokaz_obrazek/...3f227efbd.html
> http://www.fotosik.pl/pokaz_obrazek/...bb47b292a.html


Wywało mi się, że mam zdjęcia nie do pobicia

[img=http://img179.imagevenue.com/loc190/th_34755_Styropian_-_wyoblenia_sciana_Wroclaw__122_190lo.jpg]
[img=http://img181.imagevenue.com/loc529/th_34758_Re-exposure_of_kratka_styropianu__2_122_529lo.jpg]
[img=http://img156.imagevenue.com/loc705/th_34759_SIMG1196_-__Przyklejenie_p64yty_Jagiellonska_1_122_705lo.jpg]
[img=http://img128.imagevenue.com/loc365/th_34767_Wyoblenia_odspojenia_Gdansk_122_365lo.jpg]

Ale wobec powyższych się poddałem.

----------


## Miniu10

> Wywało mi się, że mam zdjęcia nie do pobicia
> 
> [img=http://img179.imagevenue.com/loc190/th_34755_Styropian_-_wyoblenia_sciana_Wroclaw__122_190lo.jpg]
> [img=http://img181.imagevenue.com/loc529/th_34758_Re-exposure_of_kratka_styropianu__2_122_529lo.jpg]
> [img=http://img156.imagevenue.com/loc705/th_34759_SIMG1196_-__Przyklejenie_p64yty_Jagiellonska_1_122_705lo.jpg]
> [img=http://img128.imagevenue.com/loc365/th_34767_Wyoblenia_odspojenia_Gdansk_122_365lo.jpg]
> 
> Ale wobec powyższych się poddałem.


No nie poddawaj się  drugie zdjęcie jest kapitalne  :Wink2: ,
co do reszty fotek to niestety, ale dość powszechny obrazek spotykany na każdym kroku.

----------


## Sp5es

Ciekaw jestem gdzie zlokalizowane są te oryginalne budynki ?
Chętnie obejrzałbym je na żywo.

----------


## Miniu10

> Ciekaw jestem gdzie zlokalizowane są te oryginalne budynki ?
> Chętnie obejrzałbym je na żywo.


W kielcach 
przejeżdżam tamtędy cztery razy dziennie od sześciu lat i i nie zauważyłbym tego rarytasu, gdyby pewnego  dnia mojemu synkowi nie zachciało się siku .
 I ujrzałem   :ohmy:

----------


## Sp5es

Adres?

----------


## Miniu10

ul. Wojska Polskiego nr ? (Bukówka) blok wojskowy

----------


## kaczorek.

podniose posta ponieważ dzisiaj wystartowalem z ocieplaniem domu.

styro 14cm frezowany, klej do styro kabe, 
przyklejone zostało pare płyt jak Bozia przykazała i jak piszą pisma dla budowlańców  :wink:   tzn. warkocz opasajacy + 3 packi wew. 
ale... troszke duzo kleju idzie na 1 płytę przy takim systemie i moich krzywych ścianach   :Evil:  (ok 10 kg na m2   :ohmy:   )
dlatego "zapytowywujem się   :Wink2:  "   

czy klejenie plyt po obwodzie ma zapobiegać tytlko klawiszowaniu płyty? 
bo co do mikro przeciagów mam pewne wątpliwosci ... jeżeli pierwsza  warstwa klejona jest "na opaskę" + wszystkie boki to zimne powietrze z zewnątrz nie ma się tam jak dostać  :Confused:  mam racje ? 

a jezeli walniemy na płytę 10 pacek po bokach (rogach) i dwie na środku płyta klawiszować nie bedzie ... co wy na to ? 
kurcze bo z torbami pójde...

----------


## ged

Klej jest tani w porównaniu z tym co będziesz wydawał na grzanie. Klej jest bardzo tani. U mnie worek 25 kg za 12 zł wystarczał na 3 płyty o wymiarach 120x95 cm głównie to był warkocz. Tani klej nie jest zły pod warunkiem że się wie jak kleić. Częstym zjawiskiem jest odklejanie się placków od styropianu po zaschnięciu kleju. Prostą sztuczka jest przetarcie miejsca położenia kleju styropianową tarką, w ostateczności porysowanie płyty zwykłym gwoździem. Klej ma się wtedy do czego trzymać.
Na dobrym ociepleniu zawsze się zyska. Cena kleju spada wraz ze wzrostem grubości styropianu. Jeśli dasz np.: 25 cm to zapomnisz o kleju.  :big grin:

----------


## kaczorek.

> Klej jest tani w porównaniu z tym co będziesz wydawał na grzanie. Klej jest bardzo tani. U mnie worek 25 kg za 12 zł wystarczał na 3 płyty o wymiarach 120x95 cm głównie to był warkocz. Tani klej nie jest zły pod warunkiem że się wie jak kleić. Częstym zjawiskiem jest odklejanie się placków od styropianu po zaschnięciu kleju. Prostą sztuczka jest przetarcie miejsca położenia kleju styropianową tarką, w ostateczności porysowanie płyty zwykłym gwoździem. Klej ma się wtedy do czego trzymać.
> Na dobrym ociepleniu zawsze się zyska. Cena kleju spada wraz ze wzrostem grubości styropianu. Jeśli dasz np.: 25 cm to zapomnisz o kleju.


 cos w tym jest ged...

ale to nie jest odpowiedz na nurtujące mnie pytania  :smile:

----------


## rafallogi

[quote="Rezi"][quote="Rom-Kon"]..................................................


> dodaj do tego 
> siatka 160 g dla wypraw cementowych lub 145 dla wypraw bezcementowych
> listwy przyokienne z taśmą rozprężną
> obróbka glifów z wywinięciem siatki od spodu ( tak jak pas startowy bez listwy)
> listwy kapinosowe z siatką 
> w sterfach narożnych  kołki min 8 m2 
> kołki w tym przypadku min 8 cm kotwienia z stalowym trzpieniem + system thermodybli 
> 
> do tego co na zdjęciach - ekipa nie ma zielonego pojęcia na temat ocieplenia 
> kategorycznie poprawic bo będzie pękac w strefie narożnej


Podpowiedźcie gdzie kupić listwę kapinosową?
http://forum.muratordom.pl/jaka-list...ke,t113354.htm

----------


## ms.

:oops:  chodzi o tzw. listwę startową?
Widziałam w supermarkecie budowlanym, ale nie było interesującej mnie szerokości. Z reguły są dostępne w składach budowlanych.

Dla orientacji: listwa 2,5 m do styro 15 cm może kosztować 25 zł;
listwa 2,5 m do styro 12 cm ok. 22 zł

----------


## Sp5es

> IMHO jak zbrojenie siatkom będzie wykonane prawidłowo to niczym nie grozi.


A toć to żywa nieprawda !
Ma szanse pękać od góry do dołu.

----------


## Sp5es

> Zapominacie panowie o ważnej sprawie jaką jest sposób nakładania kleju na płytę. Wielu fachowców nakłada wyłącznie placki zapominając o warkoczu dookoła płyty. Moim zdaniem same placki to poważny błąd. Warkocz zamyka powietrze pomiędzy płytą a podłożem i zapobiega powstawaniu mikro-przeciągów. Zimne powietrze które może spokojnie sobie płynąć pomiędzy plackami skutecznie obniża izolację.


Tem warkocz jest ważny, ale nie z tej przyczyny.
Płyty nie mają możliwości uniesienia krawędzi.

Te wszystkie "wentylacje" pod płytą to teoria o nieznanym pochodzeniu i nie mająca pokrycia w rzeczywistości.
Przy prawidłowo wykonanym ociepleniu , jest ono zamknięte od góry. Wówczas nie ma żadnych mozliwości powstania "wentylacji" i "ciągów kominowych", czy przyspieszenia pożaru.

Stanowisko przekazał mi Zakład Badań Ogniowych Instytutu Techniki Budowlanej.

----------


## Sp5es

> ...praktycznie nie wykonuje dociepleń od...3lat... prozaiczny powód... nie mam dobrych tynkarzy! A co z tego że dociągnę do etapu tynku i co dalej? Nie odważę się! ...a co do gramatury to faktycznie nie sprawdzałem teraz na etykietach... nie potrzebne mi to bo pod gips stosuję "szmatkę" i sprawdzam ręką czy jest miękka. Ale wydaje mi się że to jest 145g a ta sztywniejsza to 160g ale jeszcze dzisiaj sprawdzę bo jadę na zakupy...


Praktyka wykazuje jedno - siatka 160 g jest do dostania wyłącznie u systemodawców, 145 g powszechnie w handlu.

Siatka AKE -kiedyś to była i częściowo jest -  czeska siatka Vertexu,- dziś gruopa Saint Gobain. Ale chłopcy z Pabianic nie gardzą również Chinami. Nie zachłystujmy się nazwą...

----------


## Iszin

Trzy zdjecia a dyskusji tyle jakby stalo sie nie wiadomo co  :smile: 


Mysle ze Panowie Rom-Kon, ged i Rezi popadaj w skrajnosc i przesciguja sie w pisaniu bredni.  


Błedy fachowcow ktore widzimy na tych zdejciach to : 
- nie klejenie na zakladke( widocznie tak bylo lepiej, szkoda mu bylo plyt ciac, a cala pasowala idealnie. kto wie moze chcial zaoszczedzic klientowi kosztow. przeciez wiemy ze klient mial plyty z zakaldka i byly by straty)

- to samo na rogach, nie kleili mijankowo.

wiecj bledow nie widze. jezeli jest tam jakas szczelina to pianka im pomoze. krzywo klejic nie mogli bo mieli falc i on ich prowadzil  :smile: 

welna przyklejona do komina, ja bym tego nie kolkowal. 

innych zdjec nie ma wiec nie mozemy mowic ze nie stosowali tego czy owego.


Nasi dyskutanci w/w przezemnie i ich mega super wybitne pomysly znalezione lub zaslyszane gdzies w miejscowym lokalu.

Rom-Kon pisal ze sciane sucha dobrze polac woda przed przyklejeniem styropianu !  moja rada sam sie polej woda zanim cokolwiek napiszesz. to nawet dziecko wie ze styropian dobrze trzyma w zaleznosci cieplo( kawa w kubku styropianowym) lub wilgoc.  Przyklejenie styropianu na mokra sciane(polana woda) spowoduje ze sciana bedzie wilgotna a styropian skutecznie zatrzyma w niej wilgoc- rozwiazanie chyba nie najelpsze.

Ged  pisze ze styropian powinno sie smarowac  po obwodzie plus placki na srodku. tak masz racje tak podaje chyba atlas w swoim przewodniku malego ocieplacza, ale inne firmy zalecaja stosowanie szesciu plackow na plyte.  Jak ja bym byl producentem kleju to tez bym chcial zebyna jedna plyte szlo pol worka  :smile:    sprezynowac moga styropiany o grubosci 2-4 cm, dlatego ja zawsze daje 8 plackow na takie plyty.

Rezi pisze ze 50% plyty musi byc posamrowane, a ja sie pytam dlaczego 50 a nie 60 % ?  :smile:   Mysle ze sporo wiesz, ale laczysz wszystko z wszystkim i wychodzi z tego magiel.  smarowanie plyt styropianowych juz opisalem, a co do welny to : Welne lamelową smarujemy paca zebata i to cala powierzchnie, natomiast welne wieksza np. optiorc 60/120 cm smarujemy  punktowo z 8-10 placków. co do kolkowania styropian kolkujemy 4-5 koklowi na m2 w zaleznosci od systemu, natomiast welne 8 sztuk na m2, przy czym inaczej kołkujemy welne lamelowa a inaczej optiroca


Piszecie głupoty i później trafiam na takich klientów którzy czytają wasze wypociny i muszę im tłumaczyć, ze nie można wszystkim wierzyć. Mam nadzieje ze takich pseudo znawców będzie jak najmniej, bo dzięki temu będzie sie nam żyło lepiej. 


Coś ode mnie  :  

- siatka do ociepleń 145g wymagane i zalecane(wiadomo ake jest najlepsza, ale po co przepłacać, a nie jakieś 160g.

- łączenie styropianu i wełny : wystarczy sama siatka i nie będzie pęknięć, przecież od tego ona jest żeby pochłaniać naprężenia. 

- smarowanie kołków klejem. dlaczego nie można tego robić przed położeniem siatki? jeżeli dajemy siatkę to pod nią smarujemy cala powierzchnie styropianu łącznie z kolkami, a może tj. jakas różnica?

- jak masz narożnik z siatko to nie musisz go owijać ponownie siatką


narożnik z kapinosem jest bardzo drogi i nie sadze zeby ktos sie na niego porwal, lepiej obnizyc troche naroznik tak aby stworzyl kapinos.


co do zdjęć z bloków to moi drodzy wszyscy wiemy jakie tam stosuje sie normy lub ich brak  :smile: 



pozdrawiam

----------


## Edybre

> chodzi o tzw. listwę startową?
> Widziałam w supermarkecie budowlanym, ale nie było interesującej mnie szerokości. Z reguły są dostępne w składach budowlanych.
> 
> Dla orientacji: listwa 2,5 m do styro 15 cm może kosztować 25 zł;
> listwa 2,5 m do styro 12 cm ok. 22 zł


Bardzo drogo. Ja kupiłam cokołówkę do styro 12 za 14 zł za 2,5 m listwę. Szukaj dalej.

----------


## Rom-Kon

*Rezi* ale się nam dostało!!! Polemizujemy czy odpuszczamy? Chyba wyjdę ze założenia że "jeden głupiec potrafi więcej zaprzeczyć niż stu filozofów udowodnić"  :big tongue:  

Ja wychodzę ze założenia że człowiek całe życie się uczy a i tak... i tak dalej... więc ja też nie jestem doskonały ale wolę się uczyć na cudzych błędach niż na swoich...
A jeszcze lepiej: nie uczmy się na błędach - uczmy się na uniwersytetach!

...i to był mój cały komentarz....

----------


## Rezi

*Rom-Kon*
apróbuje ale jak mówi chińskie przysłowie 
"nie dyskutuj z idiotą bo najpierw sprowadzi dyskusje do swojego poziomu a później pobije cię doświadczeniem"

prezentuje Pan model wykonawcy jaki jest napietnowany na forum " Jasnie Pan WykonaFca wie lepiej i nawet jak coś spier.... to tak ma byc bo to tylko ocieplenie a on wie lepiej "
co do żródeł informacji pochodzą one od żródeł osobowych firmy Ceresit, Sto Ispo, Kreisel ( tego mam pod nosem   :Lol:  ) Relius, informacje otrzymane osby zajmującej się projektowaniem syst ociepleń. 
dodatkowym żródłem informacji są ATechniczne wydane ITB 




> Nasi dyskutanci w/w przezemnie i ich mega super wybitne pomysly znalezione lub zaslyszane gdzies w miejscowym lokalu.


prosze nie spowadzać nas do swojego poziomu.




> Rom-Kon pisal ze sciane sucha dobrze polac woda przed przyklejeniem styropianu


 kolega pisał o zmiejszeniu chłonności podłoża i o ew zmyciu podłoża z kurzu 
[quote] Ged pisze ze styropian powinno sie smarowac po obwodzie plus szkoleniowcy Bolixa mówią o prawidłowym nakładaniu kleju 
ta informacja pochodz z materiałów szkoleniowych firmy bolix ( z Pana rodzznych stron) 





> Rezi pisze ze 50% plyty musi byc posamrowane, a ja sie pytam dlaczego 50 a nie 60 % ?


Rezi pisał o styropianie a materialy AT mówią o minimalnym nałożeniu kleju w ilości 40% pow, równiez te same matriały szkoleniowe firmy Bolix  o tym wspominają .




> siatka do ociepleń 145g wymagane i zalecane(wiadomo ake jest najlepsza, ale po co przepłacać, a nie jakieś 160g.


Siatkę 160 g stosuje się w elwacja cementowych - elewacja jest wtedy bardziej odporna na uszkodzenia mechaniczne.




> Piszecie głupoty i później trafiam na takich klientów którzy czytają wasze wypociny i muszę im tłumaczyć, ze nie można wszystkim wierzyć. Mam nadzieje ze takich pseudo znawców będzie jak najmniej, bo dzięki temu będzie sie nam żyło lepiej.


Pseudofachowcom tak, ale to my inwestujemy pieniądze i my mamy wybór u kogo je zostawimy i za co 
tutaj niestety mały brak skromności 
Stać mnie było na zatrudnienie najlepszej ekipy i zrobinie elewacje w tzw pełnym systemie opartym na masie bezcementowej, z thermodyblami, listwami kapinosowymi, przyokiennymi, z uszelnieniami taśmą paroizolacyjna i paroprzepuszalną, doszelnieniem szczelin styro pianką PU,  poziom fachowości zaprezentowany przez tych wykonawców znacząco odbiego od poziomu i podejścia jaki Pan preznetuje.

co listew kapinosowych, przyokiennych, dylatacyjnych, taśm rozprężnych , thermodybli, masy bezcementowe, ocieplenia styropianem 150 do 200  - sa coraz popularniejsze i coraz częściej stosowane więc prosze sie oswoić z tymi produktami.

----------


## Iszin

*Rom-Kon napisał:*



> Rezi ale się nam dostało!!! Polemizujemy czy odpuszczamy? Chyba wyjdę ze założenia że "jeden głupiec potrafi więcej zaprzeczyć niż stu filozofów udowodnić"
> 
> Ja wychodzę ze założenia że człowiek całe życie się uczy a i tak... i tak dalej... więc ja też nie jestem doskonały ale wolę się uczyć na cudzych błędach niż na swoich...
> A jeszcze lepiej: nie uczmy się na błędach - uczmy się na uniwersytetach!
> 
> ...i to był mój cały komentarz....



Dostało wam sie bo wprowadzacie ludzi w błąd i piszecie brednie.


Wybacz Rezi, ale ilość postów na tym forum nie robi z ciebie fachowcy i znawcy, a myślę ze powinno zobowiązywać do udzielania rzetelnej informacji, a
 nie mieszania ludziom w głowach. 


*Rom-kon napisał:*



> Podłoże pod styropian a w szczególności chłonne podłoże powinno być zagruntowane. Można do tego użyć oryginalnych gruntów ale jeśli jest to beton komórkowy to wyjdzie tego beczka...* innym zastępczym i chyba lepszym rozwiązaniem jest klejenie płyt na mokrą ścianę... dobrze mokrą... zlaną z węża.*



*Rezi napisał:*



> kolega pisał o zmiejszeniu chłonności podłoża i o ew zmyciu podłoża z kurzu




Czytaj ze zrozumieniem, albo nie broń czegoś co nie jest do obronienia.

*
Rezi napisał:*



> Stać mnie było na zatrudnienie najlepszej ekipy i zrobinie elewacje w tzw pełnym systemie opartym na masie bezcementowej, z thermodyblami, listwami kapinosowymi, przyokiennymi, z uszelnieniami taśmą paroizolacyjna i paroprzepuszalną, doszelnieniem szczelin styro pianką PU, poziom fachowości zaprezentowany przez tych wykonawców znacząco odbiego od poziomu i podejścia jaki Pan preznetuje.



Ciesze sie że było cię stać na to wszystko, martwi mnie jednak iż poziom tych fachowców musiałeś uzupełniać pianką  :smile: 

Co do tych nowinek to znam je doskonale, ale jak wiemy wszystko co nowe jest drogie, a można to zastąpić czymś innym i wcale nie gorszym, a na pewno tańszym.


pozdrawiam

----------


## Rezi

prosze sie odnieśc do maritum sprawy to co Pan szanowny fachowiec robi to pyskówka 

proszę o dot meritum sprawy (ilosc kleju, sposobu nakładania kleju, kołkowania, gruntowania podłoża, 




> Co do tych nowinek to znam je doskonale, ale jak wiemy wszystko co nowe jest drogie, a można to zastąpić czymś innym i wcale nie gorszym, a na pewno tańszym.


 to nie technologie nowe , raczej mało stosowane ze względu na niska świadomość wykonwców i inwestorów.
A czy można je zastąic jasne że tak, tylko kto weżmie odpowiedzialność za takie wynalazki, 



> iesze sie że było cię stać na to wszystko, martwi mnie jednak iż poziom tych fachowców musiałeś uzupełniać pianką


 przy braku innych informacji dot elewacji te słową świadcza o dyletanctwie wykonawcy



> Wybacz Rezi, ale ilość postów na tym forum nie robi z ciebie fachowcy i znawcy, a myślę ze powinno zobowiązywać do udzielania rzetelnej informacji, a nie mieszania ludziom w głowach.


oczywiście ze tak dlatego proponuje wczytac się w forumowe porady specjalisty dot powłok elewacyjnych  Sp5es
_Wybacz Iszin , ale ilość m2 wykonanej elewacji nie robi z ciebie fachowcy i znawcy, a myślę ze powinno zobowiązywać do udzielania rzetelnej informacji, a nie mieszania ludziom w głowach_

oczekuje merytorycznych odpowiedzi a nie pyskówki słownej 
proszę o odpowiedzi dot meritum sprawy (ilosc kleju, sposobu nakładania kleju, kołkowania, gruntowania podłoża, równiez oczekuje odpowiedzi na kołkowanie stref naroznikowych , sposobów zastąpienia listwe kapinosowych, dylatacyjnych, profili przyokiennych  etc 
od tego jest forum

----------


## Iszin

Rezi za dużo byś chciał wiedzieć jeszcze mi konkurencje zrobisz  :wink: 


Myślę ze jesteś *teoretyk gawędziarz,* cały czas starasz sie znaleźć w mojej wypowiedzi coś czego nie ma w ulotkach, a jeśli coś takiego znajdujesz tzn. ze ja robie źle.

  Nie zapominaj, ze na wykonaną elewacje udzielam 2-letniej gwarancji, a ostatni budynek, który wykonałem znajduje sie obok domu który robiliśmy 10 lat temu i trzyma sie świetnie, wiec to chyba coś znaczy. A ty chcesz abym udzielał ci informacji ile zużywam kleju, gruntu i jak to wszystko wykonuje, weź mnie nie rozśmieszaj   :Roll: 

Tj. topic dotyczący wymiany doświadczeń a jakie ty masz doświadczenie?  te 250 m2 które ci zrobili? I robisz z siebie znawce. Trochę pokory.

Nie dziwie sie ze ludzie maja mętlik czytając takie posty jak twój.



pozdrawiam

----------


## Rezi

w moich postach wykazuję tylko jak bardzo placzesz się w opiniach 

podpierasz się materiałami szokleniowymi jednocześnie uważasz ze są dla głupców ( choćby sposób nakładania kleju ) jak wykazuje ci indolencję - temat omijasz 
wykazuje ci % krycie kleju - twierdzisz ze nie będziesz czytał AT bo szkoda ci czasu, jednocześnie dziwnie pomijasz ten temat 

jak świat światem szczeliny pomiędzu płytami uzupełnia się pianką PU ( co niektóre firmy produkują nawet specjalne painki  ale wg ciebie to dla partaczy ??

pokazuje ci ze nakładanie plackami kleju jest błędem - wklejam stosowny link - temat omijasz 

gdzie jest sprostowanie twoich jawnych bzdur ?

wrzucasz na forum wycinki instrukcji kołkowania gdzie jak byk jest napisane jaka długosc kołków uzywać i jednocześnie dyskwalifikujesz podawane na forum długości kołków 

chłopie kto tu jest gawedziarzem ... ???

dla mnie nadal jestes wykonawca na zasadize "Panie ja tak robie oi tak jest dobrze a jak Panu nie odpowiada to spier...... " "jak Pan chcesz 15 cem styro to mi się nie opłaca "  "Panie kto to kupuje jak mam lepsze pomysły etc" 




> Rezi za dużo byś chciał wiedzieć jeszcze mi konkurencje zrobisz


to jest forum na którym ludzie sobie pomagaja i dzielą widza jaka posiadaja i jaka nabyli .... to takie trudne do opnaowania i zapamiętania ?

----------


## Iszin

*Rezi napisał:*



> przy membranie o niskiej paroprzepuszczalnosci zostawia się ciągłość szeliny wentylacyjnej pomiędzy ociepleniem dachu a membrana ......... panie fachowiec


Ja pisze o szczelnym zamykaniu ściany, a nie o blokowaniu membrany.


Nakładanie kleju : 40-60% płyty, obwodowe smarowanie + packi, na szczęście nie wszystkie systemy zalecają takie smarowanie. Styropian ma sie trzymać ściany, a nie rujnować inwestorów. 

*Rezi napisał:*



> jak świat światem szczeliny pomiędzu płytami uzupełnia się pianką PU ( co niektóre firmy produkują nawet specjalne painki ale wg ciebie to dla partaczy ??


Pianka jest po to aby ja używać, ale zdziwiło mnie to ze Twoi fachowcy tez jej potrzebowali przy takich wymaganiach jakie im postawiłeś. Rzadko używam pianki, po prostu dokładam sie do klejenia.

*Rezi napisał:*



> pokazuje ci ze nakładanie plackami kleju jest błędem - wklejam stosowny link - temat omijasz


Nie rozumiem, bo starasz sie narzucić określony system ocieplenia budynku, nie patrząc ze są inne i one zakładają klejenie plackami. Ja nie twierdze, ze klejenie obwodowe + placki jest złe lub ze sie go nie stosuje. Ja stosuje ten system i tego będę sie trzymał.


*Sp5es napisał:*



> Przy prawidłowo wykonanym ociepleniu , jest ono zamknięte od góry. Wówczas nie ma żadnych mozliwości powstania "wentylacji" i "ciągów kominowych", czy przyspieszenia pożaru.
> 
> Stanowisko przekazał mi Zakład Badań Ogniowych Instytutu Techniki Budowlanej.


Pewnie o to ci chodzi Drogi Rezi. Jest to dla mnie dziwna informacja, bo jak wiemy styropian jest samo gasnący czyli bez ciągłego ognia sie nie pali(dla nie wtajemniczonych - zapal styropian zapałka i zostaw niech pali sie sam)


*Rezi napisał:*



> wrzucasz na forum wycinki instrukcji kołkowania gdzie jak byk jest napisane jaka długosc kołków uzywać i jednocześnie dyskwalifikujesz podawane na forum długości kołków


Pokaz mi gdzie napisałem żeby kołków o takiej a takiej długości nie używać?  Napisałem ze kolek musi po prostu trzymać i nie jest ważne czy jest zakotwiony na głębokość 3cm czy 6 cm. 

*Rezi napisał:*



> dla mnie nadal jestes wykonawca na zasadize "Panie ja tak robie oi tak jest dobrze a jak Panu nie odpowiada to spier...... " "jak Pan chcesz 15 cem styro to mi się nie opłaca " "Panie kto to kupuje jak mam lepsze pomysły etc"


Nie wiem czemu sie czepiasz, robie tam gdzie chce to po pierwsze, a po drugie robie ta metoda wiele lat i jest ona sprawdzona i to jest dla mnie jak i klienta najważniejsze. Klienta nie obchodzi czy kolek jest głębiej czy płycej lub czy ma 6 pacek czy 10 pacek, jego interesuje to czy ta robota będzie ładnie wyglądać  długo sie trzymać i spełniać role.

Poprzez swoje wypowiedzi staram sie ludziom pokazać co i jak ma wyglądać, a ty starasz sie tylko zagmatwać proste sprawy.  Dodatkowo dzięki "twoim" technologiom koszt ocieplenia znacznie wzrasta.


pozdrawiam

----------


## Rezi

mała odpowiedx bo nie byłbym sobą   :Lol:  

80 % uslugodawców zaleca min 40%- wierz mi na słowo 
a moi uzywali pianki ze wzgledu na ocieplenia  styro 20 cm pomio dokładnego cięcia zdażały sie miejsca do wypełnienia PU,   system kołkowania z thermodyblami , schowanych kaset w ociepleniu
rolety prowadzonej pomiędzy warstwami ocieplenia, podbitka z tynkowanego osb , specjalna listwa startowa    itp podobnych wynalazków

czepaim sie Twoich szyderczych uwag  w stone forumowiczów jak i moja i niczego wicej - bez osobistych wycieczek w Twoja strone 

nie jeste jedynym wykonawcą na tym forum i jedyna osoba która ma doąswiadczenia i wierz mi ze każdy jest tuta mile widziany nie dlatego zeby wytykac mu błędy ale po to aby uczyć inwestorów i pokazywac jak powinno byc zrobione dobrze a jak b. dobrze 
do każdego z nas nalezy decyzja czy zatrudnimy ekpię za 30 zł /m3 czy 70 zł /m2, na czym oszczedzimy a na czym nie wolno nam osczedzać , co mona zrobic abyć miec wiekszy spokój ALE TO MUSI BYC SWIADOMY WYBÓR 




> Poprzez swoje wypowiedzi staram sie ludziom pokazać co i jak ma wyglądać, a ty starasz sie tylko zagmatwać proste sprawy.  Dodatkowo dzięki "twoim" technologiom koszt ocieplenia znacznie wzrasta.


do każdego z nas nalezy decyzja czy zatrudnimy ekpię za 30 zł /m3 czy 70 zł /m2, na czym oszczedzimy a na czym nie wolno nam osczędzać , jakie materiały sa dobre a jakie bardzo dobre ,  co mona zrobic abyć miec wiekszy spokój ALE TO MUSI BYC SWIADOMY WYBÓR 

 u mnie ekipy odpadały na kilku prostych pytaniach dot obróbki wnęki okiennej - ale o tym jak to zrobic dowiedzialem się na forum   :Lol:  

to co ?
zgoda ??

pozdrawiam

----------


## Iszin

Nie pisze tu po to by sie z kimkolwiek kłócić. Ze mną zawsze można sie dogadać.  Czytam opinie dotyczące ocieplenie i porównuje z tym co ja wykonuje. To nie jest tak ze uważam sie za najmądrzejszego. Człowiek uczy sie przez cale życie.

Pianka to doskonały wynalazek  :smile: 
   Nie wiem jak sie tnie styropian 20 cm, bo najgrubszym jakim robiłem to tylko 12cm i tu już jest problem z cięciem, a co dopiero 20cm. Pianka jest po to aby jej używać, bo wszędzie pięknie dojdzie i uszczelni. Jeden klient styropian 5 cm tną na pile tarczowej, a kolejny zrobił sobie taki bajer z drutem podłączonym do prądu i topił go, myślę ze  na tak gruby styropian to najlepsze rozwiązanie. Jest tylko problem gdy masz pięciu pracowników  i kazdemu takie novum zamontuj na rusztowaniu  :smile: 
Z thermodyblami jeszcze sie nie spotkałem, myślę ze jest to ciekawa propozycja, tylko nie wiem jak to wychodzi kosztowo.  

Klejenie na packi : wiesz jak daje 6 pacek na płytę to zawsze ja przesuwam, wiec ta powierzchnia klejenia sie zwiększa.

Jesteś w tej dobrej sytuacji, ze stać cię na więcej niż przeciętnego Kowalskiego, a ja jestem zdania ze ocieplenie powinno być tanie i dostępne dla każdego.

Moje uwagi staram sie zamieniać w żart. Myślę ze wszyscy wykonawcy, jak i osoby naprawdę zorientowane w temacie nie powinniśmy dopuszczać do tego aby ludzie "popuszczali"  wodze fantazji przy ocieplaniu  :smile:    Nie będę już do tego wracał.

*Rezi napisał:*



> u mnie ekipy odpadały na kilku prostych pytaniach dot obróbki wnęki okiennej - ale o tym jak to zrobic dowiedzialem się na forum



Opowiedz może ja tez skorzystam.

 "Specjalna listwa startowa" - może coś więcej na ten temat


Zgoda  :smile: 


Pozdrawiam

----------


## ms.

*Rezi*, ponieważ będę zmagać się z tematem ocieplenie bardzo zaintrygowałeś mnie tą specjalną obróbką przy oknach.

Mógłbyś podać choć link lub trop jak znaleźć?

----------


## Rezi

zapytaj jak będą obrabiali glify okienne 

najpierw powinna byc przyklejona siatka, na to styro 
natępnie siatką się wywija na styopian ( siatka owija styropian )
+ dodatkowe wzmocnienie diagonalne

----------


## ms.

> zapytaj jak będą obrabiali glify okienne


Dzięki.
To my będziemy obrabiać.   :oops:

----------


## GL35

Wykonanie BSO w sposób, który przez wiele lat będzie gwarantował właściwą izolację termiczną, a także estetyczną elewację nie jest sprawą prostą i o dziwo często niezrozumiałą dla długoletnich "fachowców". Takie praktyki jak klejenie tylko na placki, i jaszcze wmawianie inwestorowi, że to dobre do wentylacji, cięcie grubego styropianu nożem (czasami jeszcze na kolanie) wyrównywanie głębszych nierówności samym klejem bez siatki, zbyt duże dodawanie wody do tynku (dzisiejszy post) i innych wiele nie gwarantuje nic dobrego. A ocieplenie z elewacją, to system, który tanio nie da się naprawić.

Pozdr.

----------


## Iszin

> zapytaj jak będą obrabiali glify okienne 
> 
> najpierw powinna byc przyklejona siatka, na to styro 
> natępnie siatką się wywija na styopian ( siatka owija styropian )
> + dodatkowe wzmocnienie diagonalne



Tak piszą w poradniku "atlas" , tylko ja sie pytam po co ta siatka pod tym styropianem na szpalecie?  Dodatkowo wywiniecie takiej siatki bardzo utrudni zrobienie prostej szpalety. Przecież to nie jest tak ze masz wszędzie równo. Bardzo często jest tak ze musisz dostosować sie do szerokości ościeżnicy widocznej po ociepleniu np. przyjmujesz na budynku ze widoczna cześć okna ma mieć 4.5cm i tego sie musisz trzymać. okna sa rożnie montowane, raz muszi dać styropian gruby na 5 cm a innym na 2 cm. Chciałbym was widzieć jakbyście zrobili te szpalety, po wcześniejszym wywinięciu siatki  i zabezpieczeniu okna  :smile: 


I pewnie jeszcze objechanie całego okna na szerokość 1 cm silikonem? Tak to na pewno efektownie wygląda. Wole już moja metodę wykończeniową przy oknach, czyli tynkiem i styropianem do samego okna. To fakt po kilku latach zrobi sie mała szparka taka na 1-2 mm, ale silikon tak samo popuści. 


pozdrawiam

----------


## ged

Za kilka dni biorę się za ocieplenie elewacji. 20 cm Dalmatyńczyka. Wszystko zrobię sam z pomocnikiem. Mam za sobą 300 m2 15. Ciekawe jakie problemy napotkam. Styropian mam bez felcu. Wymyśliłem maszynkę jak go zrobić samemu. Kleiłem na warkocz i placki i nie zamierzam zmienić technologii. Oszczędności mnie nie interesują, ma być solidnie. Do cięcia mam maszynkę z oporowym drutem. Docina w kancik z dokładnością do mm.

----------


## jabko

Oj Ged zaczyna się robić troche późno na elewacje.
Płyty to jeszcze przykleisz ale z siatką może być problem

Właśnie zaciągłem klejem jedna ścianę i na razie musze wstrzymać prace bo w sobote w nocy ma być mróz -3st. W niedziele też.

----------


## Iszin

Ged 20 cm to prawdziwe szaleństwo. Powiedz z czego masz wymurowane ściany? 

Mam nadzieje że tej technologii(atlas) będziesz wierny do końca. Jak masz ochotę to rob zdjęcia na każdym etapie i wklej je na forum, chętnie zobaczę.

20 cm styropian dziś to może być ekstrawagancja, ale kilka lat temu standard to było 5 cm, a teraz to już 10cm, może wkrótce normą będzie 15-20cm.

Tak jak napisało Jabko na ocieplenie to już późno, a dom masz duży. Z taką małą ekipa może cię zima zastać, zwłaszcza iż masz zamiar przestrzegać technologii. Mam nadzieje że nie kupiłeś już całego kleju na ten dom i tynku.


Pozdrawiam

----------


## Rezi

to akurat podpowiedział mi szkleniowiecpewnej niemieckiej  firmy specjalizującej się w systemach ociepleń   :smile:  
taki system gwarantuje dokładne wykonanie styku rama okienna - ocieplenie i zastepuję profil przyokienny z siatka.
Dodatkowe uszelnienie z taśmy rozpreśnej uszelnia styk ramy - nie trzeba uzywac silikonu ani uszczelniaczy pouliretanowych.




> Dodatkowo wywiniecie takiej siatki bardzo utrudni zrobienie prostej szpalety.


To niestety prawda ale ten punkt ocieplenia jest bardzo podatny na wykruszanie się zwłaszcza wtedy kiedy siatka z włókna szklanego nie dochodzi do samej ramy ( np krzywe cięcie czy wyprócie końcowych włókien z siatki) 




> Chciałbym was widzieć jakbyście zrobili te szpalety, po wcześniejszym wywinięciu siatki  i zabezpieczeniu okna


 dlatego stosuje się listwy przyokienne które dodatkowo mają 2 kwawłki folii z klejem samoprzylepnym do przyklejenia folii zabezpieczającej okno.




> I pewnie jeszcze objechanie całego okna na szerokość 1 cm silikonem?


wystarczy użyc tasmy rozprężnej 10/2

----------


## ged

Nie ma wyboru, muszę ocieplić, bo ja tam już mieszkam. Nie będę ocieplał całości, wystarczy mi budynek gospodarczy. 5, czy 10 dodatkowych centymetrów to kropla w morzu kosztów, a komfort, że zrobiło się lepiej niż dobrze pozostaje. Dla ciekawostki - na piwnicę dałem 15, a na dach daję 25 cm. Styropian mam bez felca, chcę go sam zrobić, albo będę frezował (jeśli zdobędę odpowiedni frez) albo wytnę felc drutem oporowym. Mróz ... może będzie, a może nie będzie. Sam oklejam, więc nie muszę robić gdy będzie zła prognoza. Fotki będą w dzienniku.

----------


## HenoK

Mnie także czeka jeszcze ocieplenie w tym roku.
Teoretycznie mógłbym z tym poczekać do wiosny (ściany mam w systemie Izodom 2000 gr. 25cm - same w sobie mają U=0,28W/(m2*K), ale jeśli pogoda dopisze chcę to zrobić przed zimą.
Wątek przeczytałem - praktyczne uwagi na pewno mi się przydadzą  :smile: .

----------


## profus

Właśnie zacząłem sam ocieplać styropianem gr 15 cm z frezem na gazobeton. Wkleiłem siatkę na ścianę - rolkę podzieliłem wzdłużnie na pół (0,5m). Do ściany przykleiłem ok. 17 cm. Zostaje wywinięcie: 16 cm od spodu i 18 cm od przodu na płytę. 
Mam ocieplony fundament styropianem 12 cm i tworzy on podłoże dla pierwszego paska. Został przyklejony w miarę równo bo na 8 metrach różnica jest 1,5 cm. Staram się gubić tą nierówność unosząc lekko płyty aby były w idealnym poziomie - potem chce tą szczelinę 1,5 cm wypełnić pianką. A może dać sobie z tym spokój i nie przejmować się tym małym brakiem poziomu.
Klej smaruje po obwodzie i dwa placki w środek. A może dawać 8 dużych placków na płytę (4 rogi, góra, dół i dwa w środek) - chyba jest szybciej ?
Przyklejam po raz pierwszy. W 6 godzin sam przykleiłem tylko 16 płyt i wkleiłem 8 metrowy pasek siatki opisanej powyżej. Próbowałem także wkleić narożnik aluminiowy z siatką od dołu pierwszego paska ale przy połączeniu z drugim zrezygnowałem i wkleje sam narożnik bez siatki po przeszlifowaniu. Sprawia to problem przy przyklejaniu płyt i pewnie potem przy szlifowaniu. 
Zużycie kleju wyszło mi 2 worki na 8 m2 - 16 płyt.

Co o tym myślicie ?

I jeszcze jedno pytanie dotyczące tzw termodybli. Chcę zrobić tak: 
Wycinam otwór okrągły (jak do gniazdka elekrycznego) w styro o głębokości ok 2-3 cm. mocuje kołek i przykrywam na wcisk dekielkiem ze styropianu wywierconym w ten sam sposób w płycie grubości 2-3 cm.
Czy jeżeli będę wiercić tą sam średnicą to dekielek będzie fajnie wchodził na wcisk czy trzeba to zrobić większą średnicą kielicha (nie wiem jak kupić)?

I jeszcze:
Czy trzeba (gdzieś czytałem, że tak) przyklejać do sznurka tak jak murowanie. Jak ten sznurek dobrze wyznaczyć?

----------


## ged

> Właśnie zacząłem sam ocieplać styropianem gr 15 cm z frezem na gazobeton. Wkleiłem siatkę na ścianę - rolkę podzieliłem wzdłużnie na pół (0,5m). Do ściany przykleiłem ok. 17 cm. Zostaje wywinięcie: 16 cm od spodu i 18 cm od przodu na płytę.


Po co takie coś robić?

Ja mam na piwnicy 15 cm, na parter dam 20. Planuję w pierwszej warstwie dwudziestki wyciąć felc 15x5 cm tak aby płyta z parteru nachodziła na płytę piwnicy o te 5 cm.

----------


## profus

> Napisał profus
> 
> Właśnie zacząłem sam ocieplać styropianem gr 15 cm z frezem na gazobeton. Wkleiłem siatkę na ścianę - rolkę podzieliłem wzdłużnie na pół (0,5m). Do ściany przykleiłem ok. 17 cm. Zostaje wywinięcie: 16 cm od spodu i 18 cm od przodu na płytę. 
> 
> 
> Po co takie coś robić?
> 
> Ja mam na piwnicy 15 cm, na parter dam 20. Planuję w pierwszej warstwie dwudziestki wyciąć felc 15x5 cm tak aby płyta z parteru nachodziła na płytę piwnicy o te 5 cm.


Piwnicę mam zakończoną (a raczej początek parteru) izolacją poziomą z papy przyklejoną na masę izolacyjną do styro i zachodzi ona na styropian od góry. Nie chce tego wycinać żeby wyciąć felc bo fajnie równiutko jest położona. A z wycięcieciem tego felca też trochę zachodu by było. Chyba mostek termiczny mi nie powstanie.

----------


## Rom-Kon

a ja już nie mam siły odpowiadać.... po trasie: Palędzie - Warszawa - Wągrowiec nic mi się już nie chce...  :Confused:

----------


## Iszin

profus po co dajesz ta siatke od dolu? przeciez masz podstawe czyli plyte styropianowa od fundamentu. moze lepiej tam bylo dac listwe aby odciac cala "gore" ocieplenia od dolu lub po prostu naroznik.  Na 8 metrach 1.5 cm to nic, ale jak sie chcesz bawic to trzeba bylo wypoziomowac dokladniej podstawe i klasc bezstresowo.

Jak smarujesz plyty to juz twoja sprawa  :big grin:   , ale przy obwodowym smarowaniu + placki to tego kleju nie wyszlo ci za duzo.  Z dwoch workow  powinno ci wyjsc ok 2.5 wiadra kleju(25kg wiadro)  

6 godzin i 16 plyt...daj lepiej po 8 packow.

Montaz sznurka : robisz rogi do pionu i wtedy montujesz sznurek. 8 metrow to żadna odleglosc, po prostu nalóz wiecej kleju poukladaj kilka plyt w gore i w dol(2m-3m, weź poziomice 2.5m dl i z czuciem podobijaj.

Klejenie : nakladasz klej - przykladasz do sciany - przesuwasz lekko dociskając - pozostawiasz plyte na manewrowanie poziomica.  ( sprawdz pierwsze czy sciana jest w miare rowna- jezeli nie to na poszczegolne plyty daj wiecej lub mniej kleju.

Z tymi kolkami i dekielkami to niezle szalenstwo, ale jak robisz to sobie to mozesz sie pobawic. Czytalem ze przy kolkowaniu od 6-8 sztuk na m2 straty na ocipeleniu to 0.04-0.05.


pozdrawiam

----------


## jabko

> ...
> I jeszcze jedno pytanie dotyczące tzw termodybli. Chcę zrobić tak: 
> Wycinam otwór okrągły (jak do gniazdka elekrycznego) w styro o głębokości ok 2-3 cm. mocuje kołek i przykrywam na wcisk dekielkiem ze styropianu wywierconym w ten sam sposób w płycie grubości 2-3 cm.
> Czy jeżeli będę wiercić tą sam średnicą to dekielek będzie fajnie wchodził na wcisk czy trzeba to zrobić większą średnicą kielicha (nie wiem jak kupić)?


Brakło mi kołków 24cm a miałem z 200szt poszwagrowych kołków 18cm więc zrobiłem systemem termodyblowym jakieś 200szt kołków.

Jednak w styropianie 15cm wierciłem głębiej nizTy (jakieś 5-6cm) otwornicą do drewna. Dziury wierciłem mniejszą piłką a korki robiłem większą.
Dzięki temu korki wchodziły ciasno.
Po przetarciu tego miejsca niekiedy nawet nie widać że tam był korek   :smile:

----------


## profus

Dzięki za podpowiedzi.

Czym najlepiej ciąć styropian aby wychodził równy. Tnę na razie piłą z średnimi ząbkami i wychodzą mi dość poszarpane kanty. Odcinam felc na dole pierwszej płyty. Czy nie będzie problemu później z wyprowadzeniem dolnego narożnika - różnica ok 3 cm od styro na piwnicy.

Używam kleju AnserGlob do przyklejania. Słyszał ktoś o nim, jak się sprawdza.Ja nie mam porównania.

A jak poradzić sobie przy oknach? Odcinać płyty aby zachodziły na ramę okna na np. 2-3 cm. Wtedy powstanie szczelina grubości kleju przy ramie. Czy odciąć więcej i potem dokleić 2-3 cm styro od strony wewnętrznej dosuwając styro na styk do ramy ?

PS. Iszin: z tej siatki od dołu już rezygnuje.

----------


## Iszin

Styropian tne piłką do drewna.
 Poszarpane rogi : moze masz styropian niskiej jakosci(ma duze kulki) Mozesz sobie kupic tarke(wygląda jak tarło do robienia plackow ziemniaczanych) kosztuje z 10 zl. kup mała lepiej sie robi i szlifuj te krawędzie.



*profus napisał:*



> Czy nie będzie problemu później z wyprowadzeniem dolnego narożnika - różnica ok 3 cm od styro na piwnicy.


skad ta przerwa?  Czy moze chodzi ci o roznice w plaszczyznach( fundamen schowany, a sciana na zewnatrz 3cm?)

Jezeli jest to co pisze to naroznik z siatka pieknie to połączy.


Tego kleju nie znam, ale jak nie widac ziarenek piasku to znaczy ze jest ok. 




*profus napisał:*



> A jak poradzić sobie przy oknach? Odcinać płyty aby zachodziły na ramę okna na np. 2-3 cm. Wtedy powstanie szczelina grubości kleju przy ramie. Czy odciąć więcej i potem dokleić 2-3 cm styro od strony wewnętrznej dosuwając styro na styk do ramy ?



Najlepiej aby zachodziły na rame okna i pozniej doklej kawałek wewnatrz.  Ja daje styropian do samej ramy okna. przyjmij na calym budynku widczna część ramy np. 4-5 cm.

Nie baw sie tez w siateczki przy szpaletach. Nie oklejaj okna przed zrobieniem szpalety. Klej mozna bardzo latwo usunać z okna bez szkoda dla niego.


Tego kleju wychodzilo ok, a nwet za duzo, we wczesniejszym poscie sie pomylilem, bo liczylem 16m2 a to bylo 16 plyt (8m2)


Mozesz dawac 8 pacek. Ja sam gdy kleje na podloze o nizszej przyczepnosci lub styropian cienszy to daje 8 pacek + 2-3 packi w srodku.  


pozdrawiam

----------


## profus

A jak radzicie sobie ze szczeliną wentylacyjną na końcu góry elewacji przy dachu(okapie) czyli deskami dachu. Oczywiście w sytuacji gdy nie ma podbitki tylko nadbitka, krokwie są ozdobne i odkryte.
Krótko mówiąc: styk elewacja - deskowanie dachu.

----------


## Iszin

> wydaje się panu, proponuje zrobić najpierw audyt energetyczny budynku a dopiero potem ferować wyroki
> ja wiem że bloki z wielkiej płyty ociepla się 10 cm a już najwyżej 14 cm ale tam za ciepło nie płaci prezes podejmujący takie decyzje tylko lokatorzy, a oni nie mają nic do powiedzenia, dlatego tez tacy jak pan mają jeszcze zlecenia, 
> 
> ja na swój domek nigdy bym kogoś takiego jak pan nie wpuścił, bo prawdopodobnie zaraz bym sie dowiedział że dom 3 litrowy to jakaś kosmiczna fanaberia, a trzymanie reżimu technologicznego to bajdurzenie niedouczonego inżynierka niemożliwe do wykonania w praktyce
> 
> gdy spotkamy się za kilka lat i wymienimy między sobą rachunki za ciepło to wtedy czarno na białym okaże sie kto ma rację




Dziękuje nie narzekam  :Lol: 
Ofert jest tyle ze to wykonawcy wybierają gdzie  i u kogo chcą robić....takie czasy.


20 cm styropian to szaleństwo. Pisze to dlatego bo nie widziałem jeszcze projektu domu który by takie przewidywał(nie mowie tu o pasywnych). Z reguły tj. 10-12 cm rzadko 15cm. 
Wnioskuje ze chce Pan powiedzieć iż cala masa znakomitych architektów to niedouczone "wykształciuchy"  :Roll:   i nie potrafią obliczyć z czego powinna sie składać ściana aby wyszło to U 0.29 ?   

Tak jak pisałem wcześniej, w tylu letniej karierze jeszcze nie spotkałem sie by jakiś klient chciał ocieplać 20 cm styropianem, a bodaj dwóch chciało 15 cm. Nie wiem skąd sie wzięła ta moda na tak gruby styropian, bo równie dobrze mogę zapytać dlaczego tylko 20 cm, a nie np. 50 cm wówczas to u wyjdzie na 0.10    

Nie ma rzeczy niemożliwych do zrobienia wszystko to tylko kwestia $$ i czasu.

8 lat temu ocieplałem dom który w całym obwodzie grzewczym miał 7 litrów wody. Styropianem 8 cm.


*profus napisał:*



> Krótko mówiąc: styk elewacja - deskowanie dachu.


 Do samej góry ze styropianem.


pozdrawiam

----------


## profus

> *profus napisał:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Krótko mówiąc: styk elewacja - deskowanie dachu.
> 			
> 		
> ...


Ale przecież szczelina wentylacyjna powinna być przy pełnym deskowaniu.

----------


## Iszin

Przecież to powietrze pójdzie w gore, a tam masz folie paro izolacyjna.

----------


## profus

Jaką folię?
Ta szczelina będzie pomiędzy wełną a deskowaniem dachu i tutaj ma być wentylacja. Wlot pomiędzy elewacją a nadbitką.

----------


## Rezi

*Iszin*
*pierwsze*
ściany musza mieć 0,29 wg normy, a domy bilansuje się energetycznie i szczuje zapotrzbowanie energetyczne dla domu a nie ściany
jezeli można zejść z izolacją poniżej 0,2 aby zapotrzebowanie energetyczne było mniejsze to się to robi i koniec 

*drugie*
3/4 to projekty typowe - tytaj przyjmuje sie normy
w projektach na zamowienie za dodatkową kase otrzymuje się dokładne wyliczenia, wierz mi ze projekt ktry zrobiłe 4 lata temu zakładał dla mojego domu izolację 15 cm styro, wcześniejsze projekty któe były robione w tym biurze arch tez zakładały 15 
w naszym domu po przeliczeniu i po zmianach architektonicznych wyszło ze nie mniej niż 16 więcej daliśmy 20 i schowaliśmy skrzynki rolet w elewacji.

Iszin uszanuj to ze Twoje doświadczenie moze byc pomocne ale nie jest nie jest wykładnią i wierz mi na forum nie siedza sami "Kaziowie z lokalu"  a ludzie którzy buduja z wyobraźnia i potrafia zadbać o swoje piniądze.

*profus*
musi być ciągłosc szczeliny wentylacyjnej - poszukaj u dostwaców systemu kratek wentylacyjnych, na pewno ma je sto isp, ale sa koszmarnie drogie 
co do pow szelin wentylacyjnych poszukaj na forum, było o tym 




> Nie ma rzeczy niemożliwych do zrobienia wszystko to tylko kwestia $$ i czasu.


dodałbm do tego dobrego wykonawcę i materiały w duzej mierze odporne "na głupote wykonawcy" 




> 8 lat temu ocieplałem dom który w całym obwodzie grzewczym miał 7 litrów wody. Styropianem 8 cm.


nie znaczy że nie w domu tym było ciepło i nie można było zapłacic mniej za ogrzewanie

przy moim domu o kubaturze pond 1350 m3 ponad 370 m2,  od 10/06 do 03/07, w pierwszym sezonie grzewczym wydałem  na ogrzewanie ok 2400 ( bez wody co oraz gotowania)

----------


## Iszin

Spokojnie ja wam nie bronie dawac takich grubych styropianow, tylko czy to juz nie podchodzi pod dom pasywny?  Skoro dajesz taki gruby styropian to tak samo powinienes dać okna z lepszym współczynnikiem (0.7), ocieplenie dachu itp.

*Rezi napisał:*



> nie znaczy że nie w domu tym było ciepło i nie można było zapłacic mniej za ogrzewanie


Zawsze moze byc cieplej, ciszej, lepiej kwestia kosztow jakie musimy poniesc i czasu w jakim sie one zwrocą.

Podaj Rezi to ociepleniowe optimum wg Twojego projektu.  


*Profus napisał:*



> Ta szczelina będzie pomiędzy wełną a deskowaniem dachu i tutaj ma być wentylacja. Wlot pomiędzy elewacją a nadbitką.


Jak ma byc to po co sie pytasz?  :big tongue:    Takie cos najlepiej zobaczyc. Mozesz zrobic w ten sposob: zostawisz szczeline miedzy styropianem a podbitka 5 cm. Nastepnie wywijasz siatke na podbitke(siatka idzie z dolu i na styropianie jest zatarta) z 5 cm i przybijasz ja takerem do desek( dla pewnosci mozesz ja wywinac podwojnie).  Tej siatki w szczelinie nie smarujsze klejem, tylko mozesz ja przejechac pod kolor gruntem lub farba od podbitki i juz masz wentylacje tanim kosztem.


pozdrawiam

----------


## ged

> Dziękuje nie narzekam 
> Ofert jest tyle ze to wykonawcy wybierają gdzie  i u kogo chcą robić....takie czasy.


Czasy się zmieniają, a rynek nie lubi pustki, to kwestia czasu. Rynek nie lubi również partaczy, prędzej czy później wszystko wróci do normy i to inwestor będzie wybierał.

----------


## gosia100

Witam
Mam pytanie odnosnie miejsca w ktorym powinien sie konczyc styropian pod dachem. Nie mam podbitki i styropian zostal dociagniety powyzej wienca i murlaty
ale nie dochodzi do foli paropszepuszczalnej. Brakuje jakichs 30cm. Wykonawca twierdzi ze musi byc wentylacja po ociepleniu welna. (Wiem ze welna moze sie z folia stykac ale i tak decyduje sie na szczeline). Tylko czy nie za nisko podjechali tym styropianem?

I jeszcze jedno - zastosowano narozniki z siatka i wykonawca stwierdzil ze juz nie potrzeba kolejnej warstwy siatki nakladac bo to daje 2 warstwy. Czy to wystarczy?
Iszin - pisales ze tak. A co sadzi reszta szanownych rozmowcow?

----------


## Sp5es

Niech wykonawca wentyluje swój dom. Twój powinien być ocieplony bez mostków.

Danie siatki  po całości ( w tym narożniku ) jest zalecane. Nie jest niezbędne o ile 
- narożnik był z siatką
- siatka   zbrojąca ma min  10 cm zakładu  z siatką od narożnika.

----------


## gosia100

Sp5es dzieki za odpowiedz. Jeszcze sie chce upewnic czy dobrze rozumiem - styropian powinien dotykac do folii paroprzepuszczalnej ?
Czy jesli u mnie konczy sie nizej to mostek ter. nie bedzie wyeliminowany przez warstwe welny, ktora bedzie schodzic az do murlaty?

----------


## Sp5es

IKzolacja ma być ciągłą. Ma dochodziuć najwyżej jak się da, unikając utworzenia /pozostawienai nieocieplonego kawałka pomoiędzy izolacja ściany a dachu. Połączenie powinno normalnie być zrobione przy użyciu taśmy rozpręznej. 

Żądnego przyklejanego ocieplenia nie trzeba wentylować, z wyjątkiem układów podwieszanych np. siding, deskowanie.

----------


## Rezi

styropian nie moze dotykać do membrany dachowej, wystarczy 3-5 cm szczeliny 
dla dachu nieszczelnego dla pary musi być zachowana ciągłośc szczeliny wentylacyjnej pomiędzy membrana a ociepleniem dachu

----------


## gosia100

A jesli mam wiecej - dajmy na to ok 10 do 30cm (w roznych miejscach sie waha)
to dokladac jeszcze opierajac na wiencu?

Rezi co dokladnie sie kryje pod haslem ocieplenie wienca? Czy wlasnie ten styropian + welna z polaci dotykajaca do niego?

I mam jeszcze jedno pytanko korzystajac ze sie pojawiles w watku, choc z innej beczki. Czy majac budynek ze spora wilgocia od swierzych tynkow i wylewek, ocieplony, radzilbys ogrzewac do ok 6 stopni czy mozna zostawic nieogrzewany.
Nie mam ocieplonego poddasza i boje sie ze przy ogrzewaniu woda sie bedzie skraplac pod dachem i niszczyc wiezbe. Co radzisz?

----------


## Miniu10

Witam.
To i ja włożę kij w mrowisko.
Teoria&Marketing 
Producenci zalecają klejenie płyt styropianu na tzw opaskę plus placki w instrukcji,
a w cenniku podają zużycie 3,5 kg nam2   :ohmy:  
Praktyka.
Jak to zrobić ?
Jak wyprostować krzywe ściany,połapać piony?
Teoria&Marketing 
Wiem przykleić 5cm grubszy styropian i drzeć tarkami
Teoria&Marketing



> Rezi napisał:
> zapytaj jak będą obrabiali glify okienne
> najpierw powinna byc przyklejona siatka, na to styro
> natępnie siatką się wywija na styopian ( siatka owija styropian )
> + dodatkowe wzmocnienie diagonalne


Praktyka
Tak wywinięta siatka spełni swoje zadanie początkowo, bezpośrednio narażona na drgania ościeżnic bez żadnej dylatacji po dłuższym czasie spowoduje pękanie, wykruszanie zaprawy zbrojącej i tynku
Jedynym słusznym rozwiązaniem w tym przypadku jest listwa elastyczna
itd,itp można by pisać i pisać papier wszystko przyjmie, praktyka swoje, teoria swoje a życie swoje. Nie popadajmy w skrajności gdzieś po drodze trzeba się spotkać pytanie tylko gdzie?
Pozdrawiam Michał

----------


## michalwasowicz

witam
widze ze sporo madrych tu główek wiec wypadalo by zapytac o cos...?  :smile: 
a wiec : postawilem domek parterowy z poddaszem uzytkowym z pth 30 P+W i pasowalo by go ocieplic. 
jaka grubosc styropianu panowie byscie polecili do ocieplenia domku???
dziękuje za info i pozdrawiam :smile:

----------


## sailor_ro

Witam

Mam takie pytanie Rom-Kon napisał w swojej instrukcji nt. klejenia styro o tym,iż kołków nie powinno się zacierać klejem.Wiec,tutaj moje pytanie,kołkuję,potem tarkuję styropian,a kołki zostawiam nie zatarte??
Tzn.wiadomo,że później nałożę klej i wtopie siatke,wiec kołki będą zakryte,ale czy w tych miejscach,nie bedzie sie jakos klej wciągał??

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Rezi

> Witam
> 
> Mam takie pytanie Rom-Kon napisał w swojej instrukcji nt. klejenia styro o tym,iż kołków nie powinno się zacierać klejem.Wiec,tutaj moje pytanie,kołkuję,potem tarkuję styropian,a kołki zostawiam nie zatarte??
> Tzn.wiadomo,że później nałożę klej i wtopie siatke,wiec kołki będą zakryte,ale czy w tych miejscach,nie bedzie sie jakos klej wciągał??
> 
> Pozdrawiam


zastosuj thermodyble - przeszukaj forum

----------


## sailor_ro

a oprocz tego,tzn. postepujac zgodnie z instrukacj Rom-kona,w ktorej nie bylo mowy o termodyblach ...co powinienem zrobić??

----------


## Malobert

> Za kilka dni biorę się za ocieplenie elewacji. 20 cm Dalmatyńczyka. Wszystko zrobię sam z pomocnikiem. Mam za sobą 300 m2 15. Ciekawe jakie problemy napotkam. Styropian mam bez felcu. Wymyśliłem maszynkę jak go zrobić samemu. Kleiłem na warkocz i placki i nie zamierzam zmienić technologii. Oszczędności mnie nie interesują, ma być solidnie. Do cięcia mam maszynkę z oporowym drutem. Docina w kancik z dokładnością do mm.


Też myślę o takiej maszynce, bo mam sporo detali do obrobienia, niestety nie wiem jak sam mam sobie coś takiego zrobić, nie jestem elektrykiem niestety.. Myslałem, że można np kupic duza grzałkę akwariową, rozwalić, napiać ten drucik na jakimś stelażu ze stołem, podłaczyć grzałkę do prądu i tak ciąć... ale nie wiem czy nie błądzę.... ?  :smile:

----------


## Wirecki

Najszersze listwy startowe jakie znalazłem mają 153mm. Czy są szersze? Jak w takim razie wykonuje się ocieplenie np. grubości 20cm? Coś zamiast listwy?

----------


## fenix2

> Za kilka dni biorę się za ocieplenie elewacji. 20 cm Dalmatyńczyka. Wszystko zrobię sam z pomocnikiem. Mam za sobą 300 m2 15. Ciekawe jakie problemy napotkam. Styropian mam bez felcu. Wymyśliłem maszynkę jak go zrobić samemu. Kleiłem na warkocz i placki i nie zamierzam zmienić technologii. Oszczędności mnie nie interesują, ma być solidnie. Do cięcia mam maszynkę z oporowym drutem. Docina w kancik z dokładnością do mm.


*GED* możesz jakieś fotki tej maszyny wstawić, schemacik czy opis.

----------


## HenoK

> *GED* możesz jakieś fotki tej maszyny wstawić, schemacik czy opis.


http://forum.muratordom.pl/post19791...ropian#1979130

Sam używałem bardzo podobnej. Przy tej długości drutu potrzeba napięcia ok. 24V.

----------


## ged

Tutaj dorobiłem drut pionowy. Najlepszy jest 0.45 mm. Zasilanie: autotransformator laboratoryjny - taki jaki można spotkać w szkołach w pracowniach elektrotechnicznych, doskonale się nim reguluje prąd - czyli temperaturę drutu. Teraz pomyślałem, że w przypadku zasilania ze źródła o nieregulowanym napięciu np prostownik do ładowania akumulatorów można temperaturę dobrać zmieniając średnicę drutu. Drut można kupić w specjalistycznych sklepach. W Krakowie przecznica od Opolskiej róg Narutowicza i Mackiewicza. Ostatecznie można kupić spiralę grzejną od starego żelazka, lub prodiża w sklepach z rupieciarnią. Takie spiralki są różnej mocy - czyli z różnej średnicy drutu - można zawsze coś dobrać. Do naciągania drutu konieczna jest dobrej jakości sprężyna, bo drut rozgrzany się mocno wydłuża.

----------


## ged

Przy okazji...  - udało mi się zdobyć dalmatyńczyka 20 cm z felcem, ale musiałem kupić całego tira z przyczepą - tyle potrzebowałem   :big grin:  
Płyt nie kołkowałem - kleiłem specjalną pianką do klejenia styropianu (27.50 - 35 zł za puszkę), a potem taką najtańszą (po 8 zł) zwykłą do montażu okien. Przy odpowiedniej wprawie niczym się nie różnią, a różnica ceny ogromna. O kleju cementowym zapomniałem. Robiłem testy. Styropian klejony cementem da się oderwać od ściany praktycznie bez uszkodzeń płyty, klejony pianką jest nie do oderwania. Czy dobrze robię - czas pokaże.

----------


## fenix2

> Przy okazji...  - udało mi się zdobyć dalmatyńczyka 20 cm z felcem, ale musiałem kupić całego tira z przyczepą - tyle potrzebowałem   
> Płyt nie kołkowałem - kleiłem specjalną pianką do klejenia styropianu (27.50 - 35 zł za puszkę), a potem taką najtańszą (po 8 zł) zwykłą do montażu okien. Przy odpowiedniej wprawie niczym się nie różnią, a różnica ceny ogromna. O kleju cementowym zapomniałem. Robiłem testy. Styropian klejony cementem da się oderwać od ściany praktycznie bez uszkodzeń płyty, klejony pianką jest nie do oderwania. Czy dobrze robię - czas pokaże.



HenoK i GED dzięki chłopaki !!!

A kleił koś jeszcze pianką styro ?? Faktycznie lepsze efekty i nie trzeba kołkować ?\


Pozdro.

----------


## ged

Ja lubię niestandardowe rozwiązania - ale !!!  kopiowanie na własną odpowiedzialność. Cóż najwyżej w niektórych miejscach się odspoi, ale siatka i klej go i tak przytrzyma - wszystko nie odpadnie   :big grin:  Gzieś w dzienniku jest fotka z wynikami testu klejenia pianką - rozerwało styropian, a piana nie puściła - było trochę zabawy - kliny trzeba było wbijać... a placek nie miał 5 cm   :big grin:

----------


## fenix2

> Ja lubię niestandardowe rozwiązania - ale !!!  kopiowanie na własną odpowiedzialność. Cóż najwyżej w niektórych miejscach się odspoi, ale siatka i klej go i tak przytrzyma - wszystko nie odpadnie   Gzieś w dzienniku jest fotka z wynikami testu klejenia pianką - rozerwało styropian, a piana nie puściła - było trochę zabawy - kliny trzeba było wbijać... a placek nie miał 5 cm


No myślę że na własną  :Smile: 
Widzę że maszyna zasilana przez autotransformator.   :cool:

----------


## kkkwiat

Witam,
Chciałbym się zapytać ile w końcu kołków się daje na m2 styropianu. Oraz co sądzicie o takich kołkach:
http://www.allegro.pl/item730301922_..._warszawa.html
http://www.allegro.pl/item715254080_...er_200_mm.html
http://www.allegro.pl/item725650092_...tyropianu.html

----------


## ged

Ja nie kołkowałem dlatego że otwór w pustaku MAX po nawierceniu wiertłem z udarem nie trzyma kołka. Jeśli się trafi w spoinę to ok, trzyma, ale wszędzie indziej - nie trzyma, sprawdziłem, kołek można wyjąć paluszkami. To po co taki kołek? Dobry klej i koniec.

----------


## Wirecki

> Ja nie kołkowałem dlatego że otwór w pustaku MAX po nawierceniu wiertłem z udarem nie trzyma kołka. Jeśli się trafi w spoinę to ok, trzyma, ale wszędzie indziej - nie trzyma, sprawdziłem, kołek można wyjąć paluszkami. To po co taki kołek? Dobry klej i koniec.


 u mnie też max i na razie wierciłem tylko od środka. kołki do ceramiki i wszystko gra... kołki siedzą jak należy...

----------


## kkkwiat

Mam jeszcze jedno pytanie, czy ktoś z Was używał kleju do styropianu oraz do siatki firmy Intergrąd?? Lub może słyszał opinie na temat tego kleju??

----------


## ged

> Napisał ged
> 
> Ja nie kołkowałem dlatego że otwór w pustaku MAX po nawierceniu wiertłem z udarem nie trzyma kołka. Jeśli się trafi w spoinę to ok, trzyma, ale wszędzie indziej - nie trzyma, sprawdziłem, kołek można wyjąć paluszkami. To po co taki kołek? Dobry klej i koniec.
> 
> 
>  u mnie też max i na razie wierciłem tylko od środka. kołki do ceramiki i wszystko gra... kołki siedzą jak należy...


Ale takich do styropianu, które trzymały by się w maksie nie znajdziesz - przynajmniej ja o takich nie słyszałem.

----------


## monia i marek

> Napisał Wirecki
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał ged
> 
> ...


znaczy co? nie kołkować?

----------


## ged

Najlepiej zrobić doświadczenie. Przyłóż płytę styropianu do ściany, oczywiście nie przyklejaj jej, zakołkuj, ale tak aby kołek nie trafił w spoinę lub jej okolice (tam też jest zaprawa) Potem poszarp trochę i sprawdź jak trzyma   :Lol:

----------


## fenix2

> Napisał ged
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Wirecki
> 
> ...


To mnie zmartwiłęś bo ja MAX'y też będę miał!   :ohmy:   :Confused:

----------


## Atomic

Ja także zabrałem się za ocieplanie - *sam*.
Styro ogrubości 15cm, bez listwy startowej, bo dolny poziom wyznacza mi ocieplenie fundamentów, które wystaje około 8cm.
Wszystko idzie pięknie ale... stanąłem na etapie oklejania okna balkonowego (okno + drzwi).
Nie wiem jak przykleić styro nad oknem na tak długiej powierzchni. Trzeba będzie jakoś to podeprzeć, bo płyta zjedzie na dół. Normalnie to bym w suporex wbił długiego gwoździa, ale pod płytą mam wieniec betonowy.
Czy pozostaje tylko podeprzeć stęplami?
Nie do końca zrozumiałem także zagadnienie zakończenia ocieplenia tuż pod więźbą.
Posiadam domek parterowy bez poddasza użytkowego. Na dachu blachodachówka, a pod nią membrana.
Chcę dojechać ze styropianem do krokwi, tak na 10cm od membrany i szczelinę między styro, a murłatą (ocieplona 4 cm styro zlicowanym ze ścianą) zamknąć pianką.
Czy to rozwiązanie jest poprawnę?

----------


## bigiel

> No nie zbyt ciekawie, a największy błąd to brak wiązań w narożu budynku.


a

----------


## michal_mlody

> Ja także zabrałem się za ocieplanie - *sam*.
> Nie wiem jak przykleić styro nad oknem na tak długiej powierzchni. Trzeba będzie jakoś to podeprzeć, bo płyta zjedzie na dół. Normalnie to bym w suporex wbił długiego gwoździa, ale pod płytą mam wieniec betonowy.
> Czy pozostaje tylko podeprzeć stęplami?


Atomic zabierasz się za ocieplenie domu a zadajesz takie pytanie? Myślę, że jest to najmniejszy problem w dociepleniach budynku. Ciekawe czy zabezpieczyłeś styropian przed gryzoniami. 
Powodzenia!

----------


## michal_mlody

Jeżeli chodzi o ilość kołków na m2 to 4szt. W sumie kołkowanie jest nie obowiązkowe do kilku czy kilkunastu metrów, już nie pamiętam. Jeżeli użyjesz dobrej jakości kleju a ściana będzie czysta, niezakurzona to nie trzeba kołkować. Na BK radzę zagruntować.

----------


## malux20

powiedzćcie czy istnieją jakieś kleje  do styro żeby  robić przy małych mrozach/

----------


## edde

kleić mozna bez problemu, o ile ściana nie jest zmrożona, a często np. po nocnych przymrozkach na ścianie jest niewidoczny film zamazniętej wilgoci, wtedy klej nie przykleja się do ściany, nie radzę kleić o godz. 7-8 bo to ryzykowne, ale odczekać i klejąc w plusowy dzień, nakałdajac płytę z klejem automatycznie izolujesz ten klej styropianem od zewnętrznych czynników, takze zwiazać zdąży na pewno

----------


## malux20

dziękuję 
poczekam pewnie do wiosny

----------


## malux20

no to trakerem  przybiłem folię budowlaną   w miejsce podbitki 
i czekam do wiosny- przy wiązarach to gęsto to wyszło

----------


## malux20

położony mam styro 25 cm termoorg. platinium plus frezowany.
wiem że muszę szczeliny  dopiankować 
 tak się zastanawiam czy mógłbym  na te 25 cm dołożyć np z 4 cm styro  żeby to docieplić   jeszcze.
jakoś tak  nie jestem przekonany na 100 % że dopiankowanie załatwi sprawę.
pozdrawiam pio0tr

----------


## malux20

> położony mam styro 25 cm termoorg. platinium plus frezowany.
> wiem że muszę szczeliny  dopiankować 
>  tak się zastanawiam czy mógłbym  na te 25 cm dołożyć np z 4 cm styro  żeby to docieplić   jeszcze.
> jakoś tak  nie jestem przekonany na 100 % że dopiankowanie załatwi sprawę.
> pozdrawiam pio0tr



wiem że  może to wyglądać na przegięcie - czy macie jakieś doświadczenia złe przy doklejaniu styropianu na styropian
pierwsza warstwa  była klejona i na placki i warkocz wokół trzyma elegancko

----------

